# Yokohama AVS ES100



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

hi guys , i just placed a order with tire rack for a set of 4 Yokohama AVS ES100 (235/40/18) and i got a call from them saying these tires may rub?? Is any one running these? They guy told me that this is the only car that they have a notice for it you dont run the stock BFG's or Bridgestones it could rub ??? He said it is a chance, because of the shoe i guess? Does any one have any in site:confused???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge the strut rub issue is with the 17" tires not the 18"ers. The stock 18" wheels are not as wide as the 17" ones. The issue with strut rub is not the tire its the strut as a result of strut bushing collapse. 

I would get your struts checked out to make sure they are still in the correct alignment then proceed to tires. I have not heard of this particular tire not being compatible.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

ok thx, i thought it was kinda weird about the tires!!! the struts look good the mechanic looked at them and they was no rub marks on the strut tower..... It does not have much room tho hahah


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

With a 17" OEM sized tire and wheel, if you can pass a #2 pencil between the tire and the strut the clearance is fine. If you cannot pass that pencil between the 2 then the strut is starting to migrate towards the tire.

There is like only 1/4" distance between the two. With the 18" the distance will be greater.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> With a 17" OEM sized tire and wheel, if you can pass a #2 pencil between the tire and the strut the clearance is fine. If you cannot pass that pencil between the 2 then the strut is starting to migrate towards the tire.
> 
> There is like only 1/4" distance between the two. With the 18" the distance will be greater.


I thought the 17s are 17X8 with 245-45-17 and the 18s are 18/8 with 235-40-18. If the 18s distace is greater, it must only be due to the tire size then as I thought the rims were equally wide?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

With regards to the OEM wheel size..... the 18" wheels are not as wide as the 17" ones are. If one chooses to oversize (in width) the tire on a 17" tire there will be clearance issues with the strut (You won't have any). There should be plenty of clearance with the 18" (width size) unless oversized tires are installed.


----------



## Bigman GTO (Dec 7, 2009)

These tires are on sale right now at a certain tire company that keeps them on a rack for $69.00 down from $131.00. What a great price for a good tire.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Bigman GTO said:


> These tires are on sale right now at a certain tire company that keeps them on a rack for $69.00 down from $131.00. What a great price for a good tire.


i ordered a set from tire rack for super cheap like $96 a piece! couldnt beat that i put a set of bridgestones on last year that were 267 a piece!!!


----------



## Bigman GTO (Dec 7, 2009)

They are at Closeout price right now and Im tempted but it is Christmas so my money is funny right now.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

ohh i know what u are saying!!!!! Dont forget this great economy!! lol


----------

